# Pod system (MTL) Recipes



## bjorncoetsee (27/6/18)

Im starting this thread as there isn't really a place to get much pod or mtl recipes.

These recipes is simple recipes at much higher %
Here is a few of my favourite.

Mix at 50/50 vg pg


*Icy Lemonade:*
Lemonade (Hangsen) 10%
Lemon sicily (FA) 7%
Lemon (FE) 5%
WS23 2%


*Icy Passion:*
Passion Fruit (VT) 7%
Yellow Passion (VT) 6%
Passion fruit (ZA) 5%
WS23 2%


*Redbull:*
Redbull (Frandy) 15%
WS23 2%


*Lychee pear:*
Lychee (Frandy) 5%
Sweet lychee (Cap) 5%
Lychee (FA) 2%
Pear (Inw) 1.75%
Super sweet (Cap) 1%
WS23 2%


*CinnaBiscuit:*
Biscuit (JF) 4%
Sugar cookie (Cap) 2.5%
Cream fresh (FA) 2%
Rich Cinnamon (Flv) 0.25%
Super Sweet (Cap) 1%


*Cucumber mint:*
Cucumber Deluxe (Tfa) 10%
Fresh mint shisha (Inw) 1%
WS23 1.5%

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

I like this thread @bjorncoetsee 
Am watching

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/6/18)

This is an interesting topic for me @bjorncoetsee. As a die-hard MTL vaper (almost 5 years now) I have never had a problem with commercial juices for MTL - mostly in squonkers and some max VG juices. When I switched to DIY I used recipes as published, always mixing at 40PG/60VG - never any problems with MTL vaping - in squonkers and in RTAs.

Then I got the very low powered (a constant 6.8V) Joyetech Ego AIO Eco for out and about MTL vaping. My first thoughts were also to up the flavours and change the VG/PG ratios. So, I made a few of my favourite juices, but at 45PG/55VG and upped the flavours by 25%. No problems. Later on I tried my normal juices in the Ecos. And I could not taste a difference at all. Wicking was also not a problem. Came to conclusion that, for the Joyetech Ecos at least, I need not change anything - other than upping the nicotine for the very low power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

Interesting @Andre !
Do you think the nic strength could also have something to do with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/6/18)

I don't know the regular recieps work for nic salts so just mixed a 40 ml batch of turkish tobacco nic salt -
VG/Pg 60/40
TFA Turkish 5%
Nic salt concentration- 25mg/ml
It's on the magnetic stirrer right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting @Andre !
> Do you think the nic strength could also have something to do with it?


Oh yeah, forgot to mention I did up the nic. Post edited.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (27/6/18)

I always compare my mtl recipes to twisp juices. To me they are very strong in flavor, compared to a commercial juice in a mtl tank or normal recipes in a mtl tank. So i work on these simple recipes and uo the % until i get the same potemcy as twisp juices.
My lychee pear recipe still isnt even as potent as twisp lychee pear juice. So if i guess twisp juices have to be close to 30% flavoring.
Anyhow, these recipes is tested and have the perfect potency and flavour for my palate. I also use 14mg nic in my siren on a 0.90ohm coil at 15 watts. And for my pod device i mix at 20mg nic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/7/18)

Here is another favourite of mine

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/109615#key_to_my_cookie_pod_mtl_by_bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (14/11/18)

Andre said:


> This is an interesting topic for me @bjorncoetsee. As a die-hard MTL vaper (almost 5 years now) I have never had a problem with commercial juices for MTL - mostly in squonkers and some max VG juices. When I switched to DIY I used recipes as published, always mixing at 40PG/60VG - never any problems with MTL vaping - in squonkers and in RTAs.
> 
> Then I got the very low powered (a constant 6.8V) Joyetech Ego AIO Eco for out and about MTL vaping. My first thoughts were also to up the flavours and change the VG/PG ratios. So, I made a few of my favourite juices, but at 45PG/55VG and upped the flavours by 25%. No problems. Later on I tried my normal juices in the Ecos. And I could not taste a difference at all. Wicking was also not a problem. Came to conclusion that, for the Joyetech Ecos at least, I need not change anything - other than upping the nicotine for the very low power.



So, I can use the recipes that I used to mix for DTL juices, just adjust the PG/VG ratio & up the flavour % and nic strength???

Dying to mix sum ice mango, milkshakes & peppermint tart for my Breeze 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/18)

Great thread, We should start adding more recipes.

Im soon going to be starting with Nic Salts DIY juices as im getting a Gusto Mini which i want to use.

Just need to order some Nic Salts. 

All The Flavors website has a couple of Nic salt recipes which are mostly fruity.

From what i have been readings, percentages needs to be upped in order to taste them in a MTL device so will also look at some altering some current simple fruit recipes i use and see once i get my Gusto and Nic Salts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (14/11/18)

Can a person use 'normal' nicotine in a nic salt device?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/18)

Here are a couple which i have found online

Slice
Creme Brule
Mango Pineapple 
Tropical - DIY Or DIE
Honey Cured Tobacco 
Summer Cocktail
Cherry Limeade
Grievance (Pod)
Sihtstrii,Ifiwpstpeo For Pod Devices
So H Ry4 (Pod/Mtl) 
Iced Lemonade (Pod/Mtl) 
Biscuit Cinna Crunch (Pod/Mtl) 
Key To My Cookie (Pod/Mtl) 
Brigade Twenty Pod 0 Six
County Fair Lime Mint Slushie (For Pod Or Mtl)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@bjorncoetsee is the SoH RY4 not overly sweet bud? Ask cos im interested in trying a few.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (14/11/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Im starting this thread as there isn't really a place to get much pod or mtl recipes.
> 
> These recipes is simple recipes at much higher %
> Here is a few of my favourite.
> ...


Thx for this thread, been searching and searching for something like this.

Hopefully I will be able to contribute too. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (14/11/18)

Armed said:


> Can a person use 'normal' nicotine in a nic salt device?


Freebase nic in a nic salt (MTL) device is not a problem, except that the nic delivery will be low because of the low power. So you won't feel as satisfied. 

The other way around is not a good idea because of the health concerns of nic salts in high power devices. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (14/11/18)

Here's my papasmurf MTL remix.
20% Hangsen Blueberry
3% koolada 
5% Capella Black currant.
Salts at 30Mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (14/11/18)

Spyro said:


> Here's my papasmurf MTL remix.
> 20% Hangsen Blueberry
> 3% koolada
> 5% Capella Black currant.
> Salts at 30Mg


I've mixed a few mtl recipes with NS, but I still can't get my head around the high percentages. I understand why it's necessary, but I still have to force myself to just follow the recipe and see how it is. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (14/11/18)

veecee said:


> I've mixed a few mtl recipes with NS, but I still can't get my head around the high percentages. I understand why it's necessary, but I still have to force myself to just follow the recipe and see how it is.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


I do agree entirely. Almost all of my mixes, MTL included are under 10% total flavouring. Hangsen Blueberry is the only concentrate I find needs a really high %. Well, doesn't necessarily need it, but to replicate papasmurf I get best results at 20% standalone - MTL and DL same %

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/11/18)

Quick question after googling and not finding an answer. 

Can one DIY mix juice for a MTL device using normal nic instead of Nic Salt? If not why not?

Would normal nic be to harsh on the throat? even if you dont up the normal nic alot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (16/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Quick question after googling and not finding an answer.
> 
> Can one DIY mix juice for a MTL device using normal nic instead of Nic Salt? If not why not?
> 
> Would normal nic be to harsh on the throat? even if you dont up the normal nic alot?



many people use normal freebase nicotine in MTL mixes, with some going as high as 15-18mg. I find that it is very harsh, hence my reason for choosing nic salts. with the nic salts, you can go high on the nic, but still have a smooth vape with satisfying (not awful) throat hit.

the highest freebase nic level i am comfortable with in a MTL recipe is 8mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/11/18)

veecee said:


> many people use normal freebase nicotine in MTL mixes, with some going as high as 15-18mg. I find that it is very harsh, hence my reason for choosing nic salts. with the nic salts, you can go high on the nic, but still have a smooth vape with satisfying (not awful) throat hit.
> 
> the highest freebase nic level i am comfortable with in a MTL recipe is 8mg.



Okay Thanks! Cause im getting a Gusto Mini this weekend with empty pods and want to mix some juice but dont have salt nic yet. so will mix a fruity juice at around 7mg and try it out. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (16/11/18)

I swap between NS at 30-50 and Freebase between 18-24 for my pod systems. Either works just fine for me. Throat hit is more intense with freebase - I actually prefer that throat hit to NS


StompieZA said:


> Quick question after googling and not finding an answer.
> 
> Can one DIY mix juice for a MTL device using normal nic instead of Nic Salt? If not why not?
> 
> Would normal nic be to harsh on the throat? even if you dont up the normal nic alot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/11/18)

Spyro said:


> I swap between NS at 30-50 and Freebase between 18-24 for my pod systems. Either works just fine for me. Throat hit is more intense with freebase - I actually prefer that throat hit to NS



Thanks alot! Will mix some juice tonight and see how it goes at around 8mg first and add more freebase nic if needed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cynarius (16/11/18)

For myself using a mix with 50/50 pg vg. Freebase nic at 24mg/ml and the flavor up to 20% but condisdering moving to 25 to 30%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## herb1 (30/5/19)

Any dessert salt nic or MTL recipes?


----------

